
Experts fear the small number of U.S. covid-19 cases reflects limited testing - Reedx
https://www.washingtonpost.com/health/2020/02/25/cdc-coronavirus-test/
======
mytailorisrich
According to WHO stats, the number of confirmed cases in the US has grown
rapidly over the past 2-3 days (from about 15 to 53, iirc). This is a little
worrying considering that they have had restrictions on travel from China for
about 20 days (still iirc).

